# [SOLVED] Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP



## ronangrace911 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I hope you can help me - I have a problem with the wireless driver on my laptop.
My laptop is an Advent 7113, which came with Windows Vista, but I installed XP (Professional, SP2) as Vista was causing a lot of problems.

However, after doing that, wireless functionality stopped working 
I've done a lot of research online, and it looks like the same thing has happened to a lot of other people.
On advice that I found elsewhere, I downloaded a wireless driver from here:
http://www.uniwill.com/UserDownload/l51ii/l51ii.php

After downloading this, I went to Device Manager on my laptop, selected the wireless card from the list of devices and tried to update the driver. However, when I tried to point to where I'd saved the downloaded driver, it couldn't find it 

Does anyone know if there's another step I need to take after downloading the driver? Or was that the wrong driver? In which case, does anyone know where I can find the right one?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP*

Hi and welcome to TSF can you go to device manager and right click on the device choose properties then details then choose hardware id from the drop down list and post the info


----------



## ronangrace911 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP*

Thanks for your reply 

here's the info from the hardware id drop-down:

USB\Vid_0db0&Pid_6877&Rev_0001
USB\Vid_0db0&Pid_6877


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP*

Hi,
The laptop uses a Ralink RT2571 wireless card.
Try the third driver on this link:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## ronangrace911 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP*

Thanks a million Bill, that's exactly what I needed, it's working perfectly now


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Advent 7113 Wireless Driver XP*

Glad to hear the driver resolved your issue.
Thanks for letting us know!

Bill


----------

